# Letzte Zuckungen der SecuritySage-Blacklist



## Newsfeed (13 Oktober 2008)

Die Betreiber der seit langem inaktiven Hostname-Blacklist blackholes.securitysage.com haben die Notbremse gezogen. Jede Abfrage liefert nun einen Treffer, was die Zustellung von E-Mails an Anwender schlecht gewarteter Mailserver gefährdet.

Weiterlesen...


----------

